# how to keep The Pucture Fairy away



## DaddyPaddey (9 Apr 2019)

Round our way we have a lot of the back roads that have two clear tyre tracks onto the tarmac, but down the middle there is gravel, stones etc., this means on a trike you are riding with one wheel on the rubbish.

To keep away the dreaded puncture fairy I have marathon plus’, and decided to put Slime in the inner tubes, something I have never used before. When looking at the tyres last weekend, to remove any bits of stone before they worked through, I noticed a tiny ‘flint’ pressed right into the tyre. Eventually when I got it out I discovered it was actually a huge thorn. The Slime had obviously done the trick as I had ridden about 40 miles after where I reckon I picked it up, with no loss of air.

What I didn’t expect was after pulling the thorn out the tyre deflated, I expected the Slime to reseal. Was I expecting too much? Now all I have to do is find some inner tubes with removable Presta valve core so I can reSlime, as Slime don’t appear to sell a 20” tube for Presta valves20”.


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2019)

Can you fit a "flint catcher" on the rear wheel?


----------



## DaddyPaddey (9 Apr 2019)

'scuse ignorance, how do they work?


----------



## Sharky (9 Apr 2019)

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/flint-catchers-comp.html

Used to be very popular when I first started. The idea is that they brush away flints etc before the first revolution is completed.
Think you can still buy them or not too difficult to make.


----------



## wonderloaf (9 Apr 2019)

Did you try re-inflating and quickly spinning the wheel to get the Slime to the hole?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Apr 2019)

wonderloaf said:


> Did you try re-inflating and quickly spinning the wheel to get the Slime to the hole?


^^^^^^This 'should' have worked, I normally get around 2 years out of a 'slimed' tube


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Apr 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/valve-core-tightner.247864/


----------



## wonderloaf (9 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> ^^^^^^This 'should' have worked, I normally get around 2 years out of a 'slimed' tube


Worked for me when I was running Slime inners and a couple of weeks ago on tubeless.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (9 Apr 2019)

reinflated but didn't spin. doh! Think I will have to put slimey tube back and try


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2019)

If you pull the thorn out, and don’t immediately spin the wheel fast, the slime won’t seal the hole, because it’s pooled away from the hole, unless the hole is at the bottom of the tyre, where the slime will pool. It’s the same story when you pick up a puncture on the road, with slimed tubes. When you hear the hiss, don’t stop pedalling. The centripetal acceleration will cause the slime to force itself through the hole. If you stop, the hole won’t seal and you’ll end up with a flat tyre.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (9 Apr 2019)

So, if I put tube back in and pump, and spin vigorously should that work, or am I too late?


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Apr 2019)

If there's still some slime in the tube it should be ok. I've used slime tubes for a couple of years now with good success.. I managed to pick up a small piece of wire in my tyre not to long back. It was making a right old noise as i rode along. I stopped the bike pulled the wire out and the dreaded hiss of escaping air was heard. A quick spin of the wheel and it soon stopped. The only time it won't really work are with pinch flats. I would just put tube back on and pump the tyre up and give it a good spin and see who it goes buddy..


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Apr 2019)

Solid tyres if they make one.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> Solid tyres if they make one.


I’m not sure if there are any in trike wheel sizes, but if there are, they do work well now.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (12 Apr 2019)

Followed johnnyb47 advice-worked a treat. Am a very happy bunny so thanks for the advice.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Apr 2019)

Great news. Hopefully you will have many miles of Puncture free cycling buddy


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/flint-catchers-comp.html
> 
> Used to be very popular when I first started. The idea is that they brush away flints etc before the first revolution is completed.
> Think you can still buy them or not too difficult to make.


I had them too. I'm not sure if they ever worked or not.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (13 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’m not sure if there are any in trike wheel sizes, but if there are, they do work well now.



They do make 20" solids but I'm told they're a rough ride and don't provide great traction in the wet. I haven't tried them myself tho.


----------

